# Delta / Rockwell 22-401



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a lead on a delta/rockwell 22-401 1ph 3hp 13"planer. According to the seller it runs great. From the pics it looks to be moderately used, no rust but could use a good cleaning, paint job. The seller want 450 for it, I was thinking more along the lines of 300-350 tops. What are any of your thoughts on it?


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

No opinions on this planer?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I wouldn't do it. Think about it, with another 200, you can have a new plane that should last you 10+ years. I just saw one with carbide blades for 499.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is the site:
http://www.amazon.com/Steel-City-Tool-Works-40100/dp/B0055NKCGO/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1390330831&sr=8-9&keywords=wood+thickness+planer


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

$250 - $300 would be the top of the price range for that planer, unless it was absolutely perfect to the point it looked never used and completely free of any and all rust. The problem is you can get a smaller, brand new 13" planer that will do 95% of what that one will, only with better dust collection, parts availability and a warranty.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

mrjinx007, that planer doesn't have carbide cutters. They are HSS


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Those were my same thoughts. It looks really heavy duty but is only 13" in the end. If it was 15" I'd have no problem shelling out 400-500. I offered him 200 to start ,he acted offended and said he could part it out for more. I told him that may be the case but at the end of the day I could get a brand new delta 13" for around 500. I then told him 300 was my top of the line. Part of me hope he accepts because I like how solid it looks compared to the modern lunchbox style and I've kinda taking a liking to restoring older machines.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the correction lumber joe. Here is what I was thinking about:
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/steelcityportableplaner13helicalheadcarbide40300ch.aspx


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Not bad if its nice condition. I have seen one of those in action. Probably better than anything new in that price range. Assuming it performs as it should.

JB


----------



## 111 (Sep 2, 2013)

3 or 400 would be ok as long as a 13" meets your needs.








10 times that steel city pc of junk.


----------



## ajthomas5009 (Dec 21, 2013)

Well I just got into woodworking over the summer so 13" should be fine for a cpl of years.


----------

